# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Incontinentie bij verblijfskatheter

## joja

Mijn man heeft al enkele maanden een verblijfskatheter. Vaak gaat dat dagen goed, maar dan ineens heeft hij elke keer plasdrang en plast dan langs de katheter. Ik dacht dat het door het ballonnetje niet mogelijk was om naast de katheter te plassen, maar dat kan dus wel. Als hij plasdrang heeft kan hij het niet ophouoden tot het toilet en is dan nat. Hij voelt zich hierdoor erg onzeker. Ook ruikt de urine erg onaangenaam.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb hier geen verstand van en kon hier ook geen andere ervaringsverhalen over vinden... 
Zou het kunnen dat de ballon verkeerd zit dat hij er soms langs kan plassen?
Kan me voorstellen dat het voor de persoon en zijn omgeving er lastig is als dit zo door blijft gaan  :Frown:

----------


## Manneken Pis

Volgens mij is het ballonnetje alleen om ervoor te zorgen dat de katheter er niet uitglijdt. Hij houdt niet de plas tegen. Misschien zittijd niet goed zodat de blaas te vol raakt voor hijvia de katheter leeg loopt. Je krijgt dan denk ik gewoon aandrang. Probeer je vraag anders eens te stellen op dit nieuwe forum over katheteriseren en blaaskatheters. katheteriseren

----------


## Andre01942

Beste.
Ik ben 71 jaar jong en 3 jaar geleden geopereerd aan de prostaat. Ik kan hier nu een hele lijdensweg gaan opsommen dat ik heb gehad,van aanhoudend naar de uroloog te lopen,onderzoeken en alle mogelijke medicatie.
Uiteindelijk ben ik gestart met een verblijfskatheter,ik draag die nu ongeveer 1 jaar en voel mij terug uitstekend en kan alles doen.
In het begin had ik ook probleem met urine verlies. Ik had een Katheter CH16 deze heb ik dan gewisseld met een CH14 In de ballon werd er 7ml ingedrukt, ik heb dit dan aangepast aan 10 ml. Ik moet zeggen dat ik nu sinds bijna een jaar geen problemen meer heb gehad. Ik draag wel latex gesiliconeerde katheters die ik om de veertien dagen moet wisselen.Ik heb op deze periode slechts eenmaal een lichte blaasontsteking gehad dat ik met een zakje Monuril heb kunnen oplossen.

----------

